# safety gadget on sale



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I just got this email from woodcraft. I havent seen on before but it looks interesting. Just thought I'd put it out there.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...pper-System-Model-GR200.aspx?refcode=10IN05RL


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe I'm missing something about how this thing works but it seems very DANGEROUS to me. Once the blade passes through the end of the piece, the outer piece is kept from kicking back by a little tab on the left side bottom of the device ... all well and good, but won't the right side kick back every time?


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Maybe the right side stays put by the pressure as you hold it down. The whole thing just looks too clunky and heavy to me.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

From what I gather by reading the info is that: this is used for cutting small strips/slats down to about 1/4" or so. I would imagine that the pressure held on both pieces at the front, or the portion that has already passed thru, would be sufficient to keep the piece from kicking back.

Most importantly it keeps your hands away from the blade when cutting small/thin pieces.


----------



## RDR (Feb 8, 2010)

The Wood Whisperer has a small demonstration of this device in this video:

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/119-featherboards-push-sticks/

I don't think he uses it much.

-Rich


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*i would have to see it work*

i saw the video Make sence now after seeing it Probly won't buy it tho thanks for posting May save someone's finger 

here is a cut and paste 
*SALE $59.99*
*Save $20 Now Through May 29, 2010* 
#820434 

The Gripper is a revolutionary, universal pushing jig for all table saw, router table and jointer users. This is the first tool that grips and holds both sides of work piece during a ripping operation. *SALE *

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...pper-System-Model-GR200.aspx?refcode=10IN05RL


----------



## marly (Apr 13, 2010)

I recommend this: http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showpost.php?p=833295&postcount=7 instead of the Grr-ripper. I built one myself and it works very nice for me.

marly


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

marly said:


> I recommend this: http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showpost.php?p=833295&postcount=7 instead of the Grr-ripper. I built one myself and it works very nice for me.
> 
> marly



Niki was a remarkable person.


----------



## marly (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, he truly was a remarkable person. 

I was very interested in purchasing the Grr-ripper, but what held me back was that it just didn’t seem “safe” enough for me. I was always taught a few things, one of those being, “If the piece of wood wasn’t there, where would your hand be” if the Grr-ripper isn’t there, your hand is going to be in the saw blade, and second, you need to take the safety device off to use it, so you could come in contact with the saw blade again. 

Niki didn’t like the Grr-ripper because you needed to remove the blade guard to use it. With the sled he made, you still have a blade guard in place while you’re using the sled. Also with the sled, “If the wood wasn’t there, where your hand be?” the answer to that would be, “Not anywhere near the saw blade.” 

Plus building it was cheaper and I don't have to worrya bout wife chopping off her finger using it. 

marly


----------

